# One Health Pass requirement



## Danward (Oct 14, 2021)

We got an email from a site that sells low priced airfares to The Philippines. They gave a current list of requirements and one of them was a One Health Pass. Before yesterday we thought the requirements were:
Visa if required.
PCR covid test and (-) results within 48 hours of departure.
CDC state or national covid vaccine card
$35,000 or more in health insurant that includes covid coverage.

Can anyone explain the One Health Pass which requires a QR code and that code is part of the boarding process for departure?
We can apply for the pass online and print the QR code on our printer and the pass has to be applied for in the last 24 hours before departure so success in applying for the pass determines if your round trip ticket will work for you. Any technical glitch getting the pass and code would be an issue. Thanks.


----------



## Pyunsoo (May 17, 2020)

I looked up BOQ(bureau of quarantine) and selected onehealthpass.com. You won’t be allowed to complete the pass until 3 days prior to departure. Finally, it’s free. You should be able to get a QR code on line and print it out.( I’ll be doing this in two days)

As to insurance, I chose World Nomads, for comprehensive coverage including 100k C19.
I printed out the coverage including a letter verifying C19 is covered.


----------



## Danward (Oct 14, 2021)

Let us hear how things go for you along the way. Thanks.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

You don't need a PCR test anymore you can have a lab based antigen test not more than 24hrs before departure, a lot cheaper. It must be lab based as you need a certificate so a home one won't do.


----------



## Danward (Oct 14, 2021)

Are these requirements from late January relaxed or changed? Thanks.

Present a passport valid for at least 6 months, and proof of vaccination against Covid-19 (World Health Organization International Certificates of Vaccination, or national/state digital certificate of the foreign government. Starting February 1, arriving passengers must submit a negative RT-PCR test valid for 48 hours prior to departure from country of origin.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Danward said:


> Are these requirements from late January relaxed or changed? Thanks.
> 
> Present a passport valid for at least 6 months, and proof of vaccination against Covid-19 (World Health Organization International Certificates of Vaccination, or national/state digital certificate of the foreign government. Starting February 1, arriving passengers must submit a negative RT-PCR test valid for 48 hours prior to departure from country of origin.


The PCR or antigen tests changed a few days ago.


----------



## Danward (Oct 14, 2021)

There are new One Health Pass requirements as of May 3, 2022 per YT video. You upload your Covid test and vaccination card 24 hours before departure. Then you have to wait until 12 hours before to go back and complete the registration. 

*** Anyone been through this process and no problems logging in one day and being able to login again 12 hours later. This new procedure has made it more difficult. 

Also the video mentioned of course insurance and just said a "reputable" insurance company. As of today we don't know what insurance companies other tourist have used since 2-10-22. Surely thousands of tourist have entered the country and had a common insurance carrier.


----------

